# hey is this



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

hi this summer im going to the amazon river to catch a buch of p's
and brig it back to pa is this ilegal or not















by the way this is RAVEN


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: hahahahahhahahaha u have a pacu

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

are you sure


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

meat eater said:


> are you sure










100% red belly pacu


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

them f*cker i payed 10.99 for him i might have bought a parcu for 1.99
alwait i did for 10.99
how can you tell a diffents


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah thats not a piranha.. 100%.. i was lookin at the pic and was like wow.. new breed of p or what?

i dont know what it is (most ppl would say its a pacu) but its for sure not a p.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL, look at the fish, see any big teeth? Or teeth at all for that matter?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the most significant difference is the overbite on pacus... the picture you posted clearly shows the overbite as piranhas have underbites.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

hehehe, you thought!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

oh and just to let you know. your gonna need a bigger tank if you ever get piranhas of any kind. also, if you keep that pacu, you should know that they grow up to 24".


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

ok how about jad


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

ok how about jad


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

that is a red belly piranha....did you buy them at the same time?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

meat eater said:


> ok how about jad










red belly piranha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you bought a pacu and a red belly.... BTW what does your pacu eat? are you feeding it feeders or what?


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

yes i got him from the same tank


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

how do you delet a poll


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thats a pacu for sure and the other pic is a natt and i think you might run into problems if you go to the amazon and bring them back to the states if border patrol officers or whatever you call them find out you might get into some trouble
i think people that import piranhas to north america have special permits


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

hey i dont know how much youve looked into your amazon fishing trip but you might wanna look at the sharkaquarium's website and click on their fish collecting trips.

they take you fishing and i believe that you ship your fish to the states. its around $1300. i hope to do this someday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

wow, thats pretty bad that you couldnt tell the difference between your two fish.

GET A BIGGER TANK ASAP!

also ditch that pacu and get some more Ps!


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

what a cute little red belly pacu, i had three of them before, they almost like p's but the only difference you can feed the pacu veg's and fruit and stuff, later


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i actually really like pacus they get so massive too


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nasty typhoon said:


> thats a pacu for sure and the other pic is a natt and i think you might run into problems if you go to the amazon and bring them back to the states if border patrol officers or whatever you call them find out you might get into some trouble
> i think people that import piranhas to north america have special permits


 Border Patrol deals with illegal immigrants and drugs, not wildlife, you must be thinking of Customs Agents


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That pacu will get HUGE!!


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Screw the pacu







Pacus grow up big and ugly. They're just giant feeders for my p's.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

that was funny...we should've just let him think they're P's...that way he'd feel happy...what you dont know wont hurt you right? haha


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

insomnia said:


> LOL, look at the fish, see any big teeth? Or teeth at all for that matter?


 pacu have teeth also, but they are flat, almost human like.

im afraid you have a pacu, sorry. the jaw and large eyes give it away

they should look like this at that size


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

oh and you guys shouldn't be so mean to this guy either, I mean come on wtf.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

lols funniest thread ever


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah man they jiped u , go back with your new found knowledge on id'ing fish and demand u get a piranha instead of pacu, also i like your gravel nitro


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> oh and you guys shouldn't be so mean to this guy either, I mean come on wtf.


 yes please respect..help with the situation or don't bother posting..

sometimes it happens..go back to the place you bought it from and ask for your money back or trade it for a real red belly..to tell the difference just look at the bottom jaw as some members have stated..it longer then the top one..good luck and keep us update with what you do


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

pacus looks make me want to hurl, I gave a 15 incher away for free cause i couldnt stand it...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

if you get more ps the pacu wil become lunch. i traded my two cause i knew they were gonna get it soon. good luck.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It is so cheap it is not worth the trouble of returning it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ahhhh thats so funnie lol got to amazon and bring back some pacus lol hahahahhahahaha


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

micus said:


> i like your gravel nitro


 girlfriend picked that out. that was a long time ago. its blue now


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

just a quick question aren't these 2 fish in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

yes they are


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

that sucka bought a pacu..haha...SUCKA :laugh:


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

that pacu is gona get tore up one of these days


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

kiss my ass like the first time you ever made a mistake


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

meat eater said:


> kiss my ass like the first time you ever made a mistake


 Shove that pacu up his ass...j/k....no seriously...shove it all the way up his ass...j/k...


----------



## BigTipper (Mar 9, 2004)

that sh*t was funny.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

someone needs to close this thread, its turned into a online boxing match.everyone takeing jabs at one another. what was the original topic?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

look at the two guys!! there is a huge difference in the appearence!!

I hate PAKU


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys that are disrespecting "meat eater" need to stop. He didnt know any better. Give the guy a break. We all have learned information on this site. This is just one topic that he is learning about.

So grow up and have some respect!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

meat eater said:


> hi this summer im going to the amazon river to catch a buch of p's
> and brig it back to pa is this ilegal or not
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't buying no p's from you dude. You gonna bring back a bunch of PACUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:laugh:







:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## Matt_UK (Dec 23, 2003)

Great irony - "meat_eater" lol

Put him in a different tank if you wanna keep him mate


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This should make your "pacu" look a bit more acceptable.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lol nice


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hastatus said:


> This should make your "pacu" look a bit more acceptable.










*ding-ding* ...........and in the other corner, we have a PACU!!!!


----------



## JosMN (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm begining not to respect some of you guys. I love to go on here and get great advice, but when I see this, it sickens me. The guy made a mistake, dont drive him into the ground because of it. You know, back when some of you all FIRST got into Piranhas, you may have made the same mistake. Just let it go. My 2 cents....


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

dude that suck they ot you..lol


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> You guys that are disrespecting "meat eater" need to stop. He didnt know any better. Give the guy a break. We all have learned information on this site. This is just one topic that he is learning about.
> 
> So grow up and have some respect!


 you have got to be kidding me.
respect is earned not given, all this guy does is sit around posting sh*t that makes next to sense and gets pissed off at his own stupidity. The least he could do is a little research or use the search button.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JosMN said:


> I'm begining not to respect some of you guys. I love to go on here and get great advice, but when I see this, it sickens me. The guy made a mistake, dont drive him into the ground because of it. You know, back when some of you all FIRST got into Piranhas, you may have made the same mistake. Just let it go. My 2 cents....












what is the deal guys
was does everyone have to be an asshole
thats it this thread is


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

JosMN said:


> I'm begining not to respect some of you guys. I love to go on here and get great advice, but when I see this, it sickens me. The guy made a mistake, dont drive him into the ground because of it. You know, back when some of you all FIRST got into Piranhas, you may have made the same mistake. Just let it go. My 2 cents....


 i agree totaly

its not that often that i come in the piranha section now and if this is whats going on then it needs to stop, this is exactly what will stop new members from posting and this kid came here for a reason and that is too learn which he does need to do.

and yes respect is earned but common courtesy should be given to all members.

dixon


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

just try to take him back and tell them they were wrong or just flush him he was only 10.00 dont waite until he gets big and to everyone that is giving you sh*t







iv see some dumb questions on here but have never dis-respected anyone with a question thats the only way to learn everyone has been there before when starting out your on the right track.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> JosMN said:
> 
> 
> > I'm begining not to respect some of you guys. I love to go on here and get great advice, but when I see this, it sickens me. The guy made a mistake, dont drive him into the ground because of it. You know, back when some of you all FIRST got into Piranhas, you may have made the same mistake. Just let it go. My 2 cents....
> ...


Don't you f'n act like Mr. Holier-than-thou: you were the first to laugh about this mistake...







(just go back to the first page in case you forgot).

People, the behaviour I've seen here is sickening: if that's all you have to contribute, please do not post here again.
Not only are you disrespecting people, you are also making fun of someone that made an honest mistake (I guess you 'experts' never made a mistake, eh?







), and even worse, you all make this site look like sh*t (a bit more respect for the site and the hard work many have put into it is the least we can ask, right).

The next one who acts like a schmuck will be warned.
Thanks you...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't you f'n act like Mr. Holier-than-thou: you were the first to laugh about this mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree that its not fair taking the piss out of the guys mistake 'cos he is a newbie, but people have got to realise that its only jokin around and shouldnt take things so seriously!!

BTW- Jud...last time I checked Frank was an expert


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I agree that its not fair taking the piss out of the guys mistake 'cos he is a newbie, but people have got to realise that its only jokin around and shouldnt take things so seriously!!
> 
> BTW- Jud...last time I checked Frank was an expert


Most may have been in good fun, but it's clear that not all posts were: some clearly crossed a line here, imo...

And even if they were all in good fun: what kind of impression would it make on potential new members?
As Dixon said, do you think people would still sign up and their post questions if they saw people acting like the jerks we witnessed in action in this thread? And I'm especially talking about those that are new to the hobby and could use every piece of good advice available (and not have their skulls caved in because of some "ignorant/stupid" question)???
I think not...

btw: I think it's pretty clear who I meant with "Experts" in my previous post...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Most may have been in good fun, but it's clear that not all posts were: some clearly crossed a line here, imo...
> 
> And even if they were all in good fun: what kind of impression would it make on potential new members?
> As Dixon said, do you think people would still sign up and their post questions if they saw people acting like the jerks we witnessed in action in this thread? And I'm especially talking about those that are new to the hobby and could use every piece of good advice available (and not have their skulls caved in because of some "ignorant/stupid" question)???
> ...


 Yeha, I do agree that not all were joking about as some did seem to step over the line which isnt right!!


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

ok thank i feel better now sorry every one


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

nice yellow on those natts nitro, real nice lookin ps


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

did you ever went back to switch it for a ps?


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

yes i did but now they wont eat


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just trade it for the real stuff and be patient since it will take some time for them to adapt to their new home, became confident and eat regularly...







!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > JosMN said:
> ...










i was only joking with him 
not making fun of him

and i am hollier than thou


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thank you for handling this thread Juda. For the person who said "respect is earned..." . Newbies dont need respect here. They need an environment to post questions of any level and not have a fear of getting flamed.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

but then again if you look at this thread here it looks like he may well of been a troll after attention after all!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> but then again if you look at this thread here it looks like he may well of been a troll after attention after all!


C'mon, drop it already...









Troll, no troll, doesn't matter: staff is responsible for handling situations like this, not members, so just report instances of trolling or flaming, instead of going after it yourselves.
Members make boards, but also have the capability to break them, and members flaming/disrespecting the living daylight out of each other (wheter it's deserved or not is not the case) isn't really beneficial for PFury's atmosphere, IMO.

I think this thread has served it's purpose, somehow...










Oh, and Death: you may be holier than me, I am the law


----------

